# Look who's joined us :)



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

This is the latest addition to our family 

He is a 7 week old Lakeland terrier and we picked him up last night 

This is where we need your help, We are really stuck for a name for the poor little fella, so if anyone has any name suggestions please post them here!

He has the nickname scrappy (as in scooby doo) so far but can't imagine John walking him and shouting that 

Thanks in advance

Nicky x x x

(PS Don't worry thats not a poo sat behind him, It's a doggy sausage that we bought him today  )


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww he's gorgeous!!! 

don't ask me about names though lol

vicki x


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

aww bless him he look great i thought the dodgy looking thing was a chilli of some sort lol bless i think buster suits him he looks like one xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Awwww he's gorgeous!!!
> 
> don't ask me about names though lol
> 
> vicki x


he certainly is

i got lots of cuddles today of him

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awwww what a little chappy! 

names!  - ok lets start with samson (sammy! ) or Harvey? feel free to say that rubbish 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You could call him Loch which is scottish for lake. well he is a lakeland terrier lol


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

or terry !


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Deefer.

Deefer Dog.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

he is a real cutie
my dh said Killer !!!!!
i like tiddles !!!
but what about Monty 
lol
lou xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

or how about toby! ( he has that glint in his eye! )


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

what about Ninja as in ginger ninja !!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

lou!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

what about mac as in short for caramac(sp?) as in the choc bar!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwww he's soooooooooooooooooooo cute

i'm not the best person to ask as i name all my pets after disney characters, how about Dash, (incredibles) or gus (mouse off cinderella) or buzz (buzz lightyear) sorry i did warn you though 

pam xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya Nicky
he's adorable!
Spend a few days getting to know his character first, and then decide  
A few suggestions..
Dexter
Oscar
Eddie
Basil

Give him either an unusual name or a silly one   suits terriers down to the ground.
My Jack Russell is Jacob, we usually call him Jake or Jakey-man...or "let go off that pigeon ya rotten mutt!"  
Have fun with ya boy  
Gayn
XX


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Awwwwwwwww Nicky 

He is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Names

Harley 
Harvey
Scruff  
Shrimp  
Tinker
Pip
Chipz (great name for a doggy me thinks (btw is my doggy's name   )
Oscar
Dougal  
Doodle
Dexy

I will keep thinking hun

Give him a squeeze ffrom me


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Awwwww Nicky he is just soooooo scrummy. I think ya should call him Clive.   Although if you choose the name Dylan, Ive got a lovely brand new collar here with the name on it (too small for my Dylan).


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Love the names so far 

Lou ~ I can't call him Tiddles as that is the name of my cat  That would be too confusing! My mums dog is Monty as is pups dad  

Suz ~ My grans dog was Toby. Mez's Doggy is Tyler (think I'd get some evils off her if I called him that   ) 

Sue ~  at Deefer   Took John a while to get that one  

Gayn ~ I would like an unusual name if poss, We called the Kitten we had Diesel because I hadn't heard of anyone elses called it 

Pam ~ Good Idea, Will look through some Videos tomorrow 

Shezz ~ He's all squeezed out, Mez sorted that today  

Weebs ~ Will keep that in mind thanks Hun 

Vicki ~ I really like that Idea actually  

Mez ~ He smells lots better tonight, We bathed him and he has his doggy deodoriser on  

Thanks for all the names so far  
Keep the names coming guys, Like Gayn says we will get to know him a couple more days and see which suits him best 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Aww how cute what about shilo my bros dog is called that lol

Martine xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's my efforts  

Chance
Milo
Rusty
Enzo
Travis
Schmoo


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Scooter or Barney

If you like Vicky's idea then how about just adding a Y and making it Lochy  

......... and its taken me all night to think of these   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Aaaaaaw nicky he is lovely

Names - Nico,brandy,floyd,

Happy name picking


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Awwww Nicky he's a real cutie

how about......Jasper, Spike, Amigo, Digby, Geezer, Gus, Samson, Jed?



A
xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

With his colorings you should call him Blue. You find years ago men who where ginger got nicknamed blue! Not sure why but its true!!!   My Nanna had a little doggy just like yours and thats what she called it. You will be pleased to know it lived for years and years and had a happy and healthy life too, maybe a good sign and your little chap will follow in the tradition?  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
XXX.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

claire mac said:


> You find years ago men who where ginger got nicknamed blue! Not sure why but its true!!!


Claire, your just a mine of useless information you aint ya.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Nicky... he's blummin scrumptous! What about balderick (ricky for short)
or pita (Pain.In.The.****!) or flump (why?!) 
Chris came up with a name too, but it was naff!  
Ceri x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

flump 

Actually I like it!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

weeble said:


> claire mac said:
> 
> 
> > You find years ago men who where ginger got nicknamed blue! Not sure why but its true!!!
> ...


Why yes my dear I am...Its about time somebody realised my knowledge is Superior!!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Funnily enough, my dad has the nickname blue, he is (well was before going grey/blonde) a strawberry blonde colouring, and has blue eyes. wondered why he had the nickname..


any way my doggy is J.J or (Jones Junior) 
MIL dog is jasper (lumbering great thing!)
has someone suggested Terry/Terrie?? 

my doggies dad is called Kez, which i quite like.
love the idea of flump (do you remember the tv programme the flump? i got called pootle by my mate at school!) 

Digger
Tosca
Bertie
Barney
Fergal
as its a scotish breed how about Mc Dog!

he is such a sweetie, love puppies and kittens. We have 4 half persian babies at the mo called Laurel, Hardy (grey twins), Chalkie (black fur ball) and socks.

all the best 

corrina


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Nicky,

He's so cute!

What about - 
Kayne 
Todd
Boyson
Olly 
Pip
Kismet
Fudge

Love
Kim.x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hang on.....weeble, you said useless infomation!!!  I'll get ya you just wait!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Nicky he is a real cutie!!

I was trying to think of names from the Lake District seeing as that breed is from the area, but I don't think Windemere or Ullswater suit him.  I like Turbo, especially if your kitten was called Diesel

Chris


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you all for the fantastic name suggestions for the pup 

We have decided on a name we both like and can shout in the garden/street etc 

He is now called Jake 

Thanks again for all the name suggestions, I liked nearly all of them but couldn't have them all unfortunatly 

I did want something unusual/different but think Jake suits him well 

x x x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Noooooooo 'Clive'......ya can shout that up ya street honest. 

Oh ok, hello lickle Clive Jake. You look like the dog out of 'Something about Mary'


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I know he has a name but one more suggestion:

Enboogie. 

Cos when he gets on the furniture you can say 'Get down Enboogie!'


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Nicky hun
LOVE the name Jake   excellent choice   my JR is Jacob...but only when he is good...which is why he's "JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!" ....most of the time 
Your vets should have a puppy pack when you take him for his jabs...they "should" have a training mat to help with house training ...depends on who they order their supplies from...but ours for Zak had trainer mat, bowl, puppy treats, squeaky toy, doggy toothpaste and lots of literature. 
More pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze Missus!  
Lots love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow Gayn that sounds fab  I meant to ring today form work and book him in for next Tuesday afternoon when I'm off work but never got 2 mins! 
We never got anything like that when we took the kitten and registerd him!  

I have already been on the pedigree chum website and have some freebies on the way  Any other doggy sites that do freebies for doggies? 

I got loads of stuff from whiskers and felix etc, But was naughty and registerd in my mums address, My grans address and my brothers address aswel as my own then they brought the stuff round when it arrived     

Sue Enboogie is cool!  

Took some more pics on the camera but need to resize them first then I'll pop them into my gallery 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nicky1 said:


> (PS Don't worry thats not a poo sat behind him, It's a doggy sausage that we bought him today  )


    I did wonder!!!

Jake looks totally gorgeous Nicky! We are thinking about getting a puppy too, we fancy a border terrier, think they are very similar to Jake!

Love
Tracy C
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

YorkshireSue said:


> I know he has a name but one more suggestion:
> 
> Enboogie.
> 
> Cos when he gets on the furniture you can say 'Get down Enboogie!'


    

Love the name nicky our neighbours dog is called that and sounds sensible when shouting it !

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Have put a couple of pics in my gallery and the main gallery too as promised 

x x x


----------

